# Another Plug



## JonnyNothings (Feb 10, 2010)

This is another plug being that I added a couple of new songs. So... Ya CHUCK NORRIS!
"Well I have a link to my own music. Its not the greatest of stuff but hey whatever. This is stuff I've been working on. I used to play in a band call The Ghost Town Rejects we all split ways but that band is still around so check them out also http://myspace.com/ghosttownrejects. But here is the link to my solo stuff. Enjoy and I love you! http://myspace.com/jonnytcj" 

Oh also keep an eye out for updates about the split I'm working on with Broken Strings http://myspace.com/thesebrokenstrings Check him out!


----------

